# ***OFFICIAL*** UFC 154 Prelims Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Preliminary card - FX (Facebook for international viewers)*
Patrick Cote vs. Alessio Sakara
Cyrille Diabate vs. Chad Griggs
John Makdessi vs. Sam Stout
Antonio Carvalho vs. Rodrigo Damm

*Preliminary card - Facebook or UFC.tv*
John Maguire vs. Matt Riddle
Azamat Gashimov vs. Ivan Menjivar
Darren Elkins vs. Steven Siler​


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Really wish Boceck/dos Anjos and Siler/Elkins were on the main card, hopefully one ends early so I can watch Siler/Elkins on TV.

These are some good prelims but I imagine it's a given that Cote ends Sakara.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Stout is going to smash Makdessi.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Really wish Boceck/dos Anjos and Siler/Elkins were on the main card, hopefully one ends early so I can watch Siler/Elkins on TV.
> 
> These are some good prelims but I imagine it's a given that Cote ends Sakara.


You know what, if he loses to Sakara, he should just retire or at least get released and never be brought back. Sakara is tailor made for him. A striker that will stand and bang with him, but has no chin. If Cote can't stop him and just gets out struck for 3 rounds, I've lost hope for the guy's MMA career. Hopefully Cote comes to fight and gets the finish. The only way this could be an even better match up for him is if Sakara had no hands.

I'm really looking forward to Bocek vs. Dos Anjos. Two lightweights that have improved so much since being in the UFC. It could go either way in my opinion. I'd say when it's on the ground, Bocek is more likely to be on top which will help him a lot if it goes the distance, and it most likely will.

Sam Stout should beat Makdessi. I'd like to see him get another finish. Show those hands of stone Stout!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Nick_V03 said:


> You know what, if he loses to Sakara, he should just retire or at least get released and never be brought back. Sakara is tailor made for him. A striker that will stand and bang with him, but has no chin. If Cote can't stop him and just gets out struck for 3 rounds, I've lost hope for the guy's MMA career. Hopefully Cote comes to fight and gets the finish. The only way this could be an even better match up for him is if Sakara had no hands.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to Bocek vs. Dos Anjos. Two lightweights that have improved so much since being in the UFC. It could go either way in my opinion. I'd say when it's on the ground, Bocek is more likely to be on top which will help him a lot if it goes the distance, and it most likely will.
> 
> Sam Stout should beat Makdessi. I'd like to see him get another finish. Show those hands of stone Stout!


I agree, I expected him to smash Lawlor a few years ago and he got wrestle ****ed, then I expected him to KO Le and he didn't, if he loses to Sakara never bring him back.

And if Sakara loses, he should probably retire, poor guy just can't take a punch to save his life.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

GMT start time any one?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> GMT start time any one?


First premlim is 23:20 GMT, going off the eastern US time in this link;

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1411958-ufc-154-start-time-when-and-where-to-watch-ufc-154


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Should be getting started any minute now!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

War Sexy Steven Siler.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Really wish Boceck/dos Anjos and Siler/Elkins were on the main card...


You got half of your wish there :thumbsup:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Good fight. Elkins is pretty slick.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

The shadow boxing infront of the camera is always awkward, especially when it's over 10 seconds.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Gotta love the stat they just showed.....

Azamat Gashimov 10-1, Won 10 of last 11 fights....

Never!!


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

sheet that was fast! Sick armbar


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

That was siiiiick. Do like Menjivar


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Bit too much, too soon for that young guy.


Matt Riddle is probably high as we speak.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

No idea how Elkins did not finish those rear naked...


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

If that Menjivar armbar's not submission of the night can't wait to see who gets it.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

One of the most beautiful arm bars techniques ever seen in the octagon by Menjivar. What a perfect setup. No way out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

dudeabides said:


> If that Menjivar armbar's not submission of the night can't wait to see who gets it.


Somebody on the main card will probably get a RNC and win haha. The prelims guys get no love when it comes to the bonuses... which is odd because if anybody need the 60 grand its the guys making 8000.


----------



## Todd Keuneke (Oct 26, 2012)

*Matt Riddle is about to get diddled!*

John maguire is about to slap riddle silly bet on it. Did you see the hair on riddle? Rediculous, he is going to lose


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I agree, Shooters MMA on top!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Riddle got lit up that round.

Last round could decide it. Not really sure who won the first.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Riddle cheering doing my head in, you got battered in that round.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't know why riddle was celebrating last round, he got lit the **** up and missed most everything he threw in that exchange. Great fight htough.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This is without exaggeration, the 100% worst Facebook stream I have ever had.

And that's including when I stream with 800kb internet.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Weird, it's the best for me?


----------



## Todd Keuneke (Oct 26, 2012)

Patrick Cote 

Chad Griggs

Sam Stout

Mark Bocek

Antonio Carvalho 

Ivan Menjivar

Darren Elkins 

John Maguire


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

So close with the guillotine.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

**** off judges.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Riddle probably won the fight but scoring the second round for Riddle is literally hilarious.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Do not agree with that call.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> This is without exaggeration, the 100% worst Facebook stream I have ever had.
> 
> And that's including when I stream with 800kb internet.


I was wondering if it was just me. The facebook streams are always bad, but this is embarrassing.

The UFC really needs to revamp their web content badly.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Bit of a Diego Sanchez judging affair that. Throw your arms around wildly while barely hitting then charge around like a muppet and get rounds. Granted it was close but thought Maguire easily won the first.


----------



## Todd Keuneke (Oct 26, 2012)

carvalho is gonna win this one easily in the first round by tko.

you heard it here first


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Nasty leg kicks.


----------



## Hooligan222 (Jun 26, 2011)

Is that staph on Damm's leg?


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Goldberg: Damm has actually landed more significant strikes, but Carvalho has done more damage.

Rogan: I don't believe that computer.

Goldberg: But it's got 10 people running it.

I nearly lost it during that commentary... lol


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Both guys may want to pick it up in the third. It's close right now.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

yeah I got rounds 1 and 2 even.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rodrigo Damm tagged more. I guess he takes it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Some solid damage on both guys... imagine if they'd gone full pace. They'd look like raw hamburger, lol.


----------



## Todd Keuneke (Oct 26, 2012)

carvalho shoiuld get the decision


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Love me some Sam Stout, looking forward to this one.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Bullshit decision. Carvalho's face was a mess. Only some power leg kicks, but got some as well. Rodrigo was hit maybe 2 times. Disagree.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Man, I really hope the next fight is a Canadian vs Canadian war it has some potential.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Thought Damm done enough to edge it out, was a close fight though.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Rooting for Hands of Stone. Hopefully we see a nice knockout... Should be a war.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Just watching the replay - Carvalho's left leg was as bad as Rodrigo's and Rodrigo drawed some good combos, smth Carvalho never did. Confusing...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Bullshit decision. Carvalho's face was a mess. Only some power leg kicks, but got some as well. Rodrigo was hit maybe 2 times. Disagree.


It was hardly a bullshit decision. Carvalho did get nailed a few times, but luckily, MMA isn't judged solely on who has the black eye. They also have these nifty little things called leg kicks... I don't know if you noticed what looked like a flesh eating virus on Rodrigo's legs, but needless to say, that's why Carvalho won. Carvalho did far more damage than Rodrigo.

Edit - Carvalho's leg was nowhere near as bad as Rodrigo's. smh. It was a very close fight. You couldn't dub a decision going either way 'bullshit'.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Got Stout cruising to yet another decision. Doesn't always pack the KO power his nickname suggests, but he's sure as hell entertaining.


----------



## Reflex (Nov 9, 2012)

snooze fest so far

got some cleaning done though


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Reflex said:


> snooze fest so far
> 
> got some cleaning done though


Nobody cares I reckon.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Don't much care for Makdessi. Rooting for Stout.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Stout is way too amped up.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Stout did lose this round bad.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

That was a good first round. Both men showing off some good striking.


----------



## Reflex (Nov 9, 2012)

rygu said:


> Nobody cares I reckon.


a man may work from Sun to Sun but a woman's work is never done


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> You couldn't dub a decision going either way 'bullshit'.


That was a bullshit decision for the reasons I explained before.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> That was a bullshit decision for the reasons I explained before.


Cool story, bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I have it 19-19 so far


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

What an annoying troll.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> It was hardly a bullshit decision............. You couldn't dub a decision going either way 'bullshit'.


The fact it was a SPLIT decision puts to the ground your statement. Maybe the referees who disagreed are saying "bulshit" one to the other right now...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Stick to the topic Keuneke. 

Who got the first 2 rounds guys?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> The fact it was a SPLIT decision puts to the ground your statement. Maybe the referees who disagreed are saying "bulshit" one to the other right now...


That doesn't even make sense. The fact that it was a split decision demonstrates just how close the fight was. It probably could have gone either way. There's certainly no justification for crying over it or claiming a robbery. Get over it.

We've seen bullshit decisions before. Korean Zombie vs. Leonard Garcia. Leonard Garcia vs. Nam Phan. Nick Ring vs. Riki Fikuda. Go and watch these fights if you'd like to see truly BS calls.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Man, Stout is getting desperate here. He ate a lot of shots...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Makdessi 29-28. Stout got owned by that jab continuously.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> That doesn't even make sense. The fact that it was a split decision demonstrates just how close the fight was. It probably could have gone either way. There's certainly no justification for crying over it or claiming a robbery. Get over it.
> 
> We've seen bullshit decisions before. Korean Zombie vs. Leonard Garcia. Nick Ring vs. Rikki Fikuda. Go and watch these fights if you'd like to see truly BS calls.


You are the one bringing robbery. Know something I don't?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm not sure what Stout was thinking in the first but he basically gave the round away by fighting like an idiot and might lose because of it.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Stout was totally dominated.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Makdessi looked great tonight. More patient striking, very nice takedown defense. Beautiful technique as always. Stout did well to survive, he ate some very well placed punches.


----------



## Todd Keuneke (Oct 26, 2012)

cant believe it riddle got that decision pure robbery bro


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

I liked how Makdessi emulated Spider like defense reflexes for about 5 seconds  . Stout has a strong chin but was totally unprepared for that Jab game plan. Not enough coaching adjustment imo.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

hahaha what the hell?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Somebody on the main card will probably get a RNC and win haha. The prelims guys get no love when it comes to the bonuses... which is odd because if anybody need the 60 grand its the guys making 8000.


lol, you just had to say it.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow. Diabate looked fantastic.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Chad Griggs you are awful.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Diabate danced here. Nice to see a skilled striker venturing on the ground and winning by sub. 
Size and talent to face Jones in the future.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Chad Griggs you are awful.


I second this statement.

That is all.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Diabate looked incredible... Or is Griggs just that bad?
Weird to think that Diabate fought Bisping in a kicking boxing fight.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Diabate danced here. Nice to see a skilled striker venturing on the ground and winning by sub.
> Size and talent to face Jones in the future.


Diabate is nearly 40.. No way will he ever face Jones..


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Lawlor/Carmont makes the MC but Sakara/Cote is on the prelims. 

I get it. :confused05:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Griggs is a can


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

hixxy said:


> Diabate is nearly 40.. No way will he ever face Jones..


You are probably right.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Diabate danced here. Nice to see a skilled striker venturing on the ground and winning by sub.
> *Size and talent to face Jones in the future.*


Surely you're not serious. Is that the first Diabate fight you have seen or some thing? He's not good. Chad Griggs is just really rubbish.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Did they just black the screen out because of a broken arm? 

WTF FOX


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

yeah what the hell


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Surely you're not serious. Is that the first Diabate fight you have seen or some thing? He's not good. Chad Griggs is just really rubbish.


I realize that...now.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Spec0688 said:


> Did they just black the screen out because of a broken arm?
> 
> WTF FOX


Hey, I missed that. Maybe different trasmission here. Who got a broken arm?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Why have i got some ESPN sport update show on right now????


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Im stuck watching an old dude talk about ******* Soccer. 

This sucks.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

hixxy said:


> Why have i got some ESPN sport update show on right now????


ESPN is a real joke. I thought the UFC's contract with ESPN had expired like the other month, I was hoping for an announcement with Skysports or some thing.

Sticking with ESPN as their channel is really terrible business for the UK market. The coverage is just so awful.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

And its not even current...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

It's an interval. I am having replays and ... Here we go again...


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Hey, I missed that. Maybe different trasmission here. Who got a broken arm?


Looks like Menjivar broke Gashimov's arm in a fight-winning armbar. I'm not sure - they blacked it out just before the replay got to that point. Judging by the audio of Rogan, if it's not broken, it's buggered up pretty good.

I'm watching on CTV Sportsnet


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

At least 5 - 10 shots in a row to the back of the head.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Literally every single one of those shots was to the back of the head...lmfao


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

4 punches to the back of the head??


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

A dozen hammerfists directly to the back of the head... good job, ref. Idiot.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Was that like 10 hammerfists to the back of the head?


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Dq, Dq, Dq , Dq


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Man, my signal is gone. Cote lost, but looked like I saw some blows to the back of his head?


----------



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

Clearly back of the head, but how does that work being stopped with those shots? No Contest? DQ? Or does he still get the Victory?


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

One of the worst back of the head non-calls I've ever seen.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Ref should grip his balls and make a call. no point in having rules if the ref doesn't have the balls to apply them.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I mean. Did Cote lose?


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow. Way to jinx it, Goldberg.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Man, my signal is gone. Cote lost, but looked like I saw some blows to the back of his head?


Not some. More like five or six full on direct shots to the back of the head. Worse than Belfort. Should be a DQ, if not then they just need to delete the rule all together


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

We're about to find out. Erik Silva was DQed for less.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Good showing by Sakara to even drop Cote but if he gets credit with the win after that bs finish i'll be pissed.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Disgusting.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

What a joke, atleast 5 shots to the back of the head there!


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah blah blah blah back of the head. Whatever. Cote got rocked badly and he wasn't going to recover either way. Well earned win for Sakara. Shut up, Canada.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, should be DQ or NC.

About to find out.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeh thats total bull crap.


----------



## Todd Keuneke (Oct 26, 2012)

im gonna be pissed it he loses cuz of this. since when were shots to the back of the head illegal? i see it all the time


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Should be a DQ easily.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Sterl said:


> Yeah blah blah blah back of the head. Whatever. Cote got rocked badly and he wasn't going to recover either way. Well earned win for Sakara. Shut up, Canada.


Let's just do away with rules altogether then. The shots that rocked Cote were indeed legal, but that's not the point... the ones that put him away were the five or more shots to the back of his cranium. Learn the rules and get a clue you jackass.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

lol that crowd was hilarious. so glad sakara didn't get a win there.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sh!it, man I still have no signal. Hosters talking like parrots, but they don't have signal as well. Do you still have signal?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

For the record, Cote was very clearly rocked (i think it actually KO'd him) but the slam from Alan Belcher in their fight. So Goldberg needs to stop saying incorrect things.

DQ, proper call


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

The right decision was made, but great showing by Sakara before the shots to the back of Cote's head.


----------



## Todd Keuneke (Oct 26, 2012)

THAT SHOULDNT HAVE HAPPENED SAKARA DESERVED THE VICTORY **** IT


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

It's official - Cote via DQ.

Would have rather seen if he'd recover & have the fight go on, instead.

Both fighters got rocked; Cote got over-excited IMO.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

What a load of bullcrap. I don't care if the shots were illegal or not. It's Dan's job to warn him. This is utter shit and Sakara deserves this win. Disgusting. Good job Cote, your still garbage.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Let's just do away with rules altogether then. The shots that rocked Cote were indeed legal, but that's not the point... the ones that put him away were the five or more shots to the back of his cranium. Learn the rules and get a clue you jackass.



How about you blow me and we call it even? Idiot.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

That was ridiculous! Like 5-7 shots to the back of the head! What the heck.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Todd Keuneke said:


> im gonna be pissed it he loses cuz of this. since when were shots to the back of the head illegal? i see it all the time


You are watching the wrong sport, dude.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Sterl said:


> What a load of bullcrap. I don't care if the shots were illegal or not. It's Dan's job to warn him. This is utter shit and Sakara deserves this win. Disgusting. Good job Cote, your still garbage.


You're a ******* imbecile. Go learn the rules of MMA.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Sterl said:


> How about you blow me and we call it even? Idiot.


Great retort, moron. It's idiot fans like you who are ruining this sport.

Who cares about the rules! Just bleed, bro! 

Loser.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

This crowd is stupid for still booing.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Todd Keuneke said:


> THAT SHOULDNT HAVE HAPPENED SAKARA DESERVED THE VICTORY **** IT


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

What is it with Cote? Every time he steps into the octagon now something crazy happens.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Sterl said:


> What a load of bullcrap. I don't care if the shots were illegal or not. It's Dan's job to warn him. This is utter shit and Sakara deserves this win. Disgusting. Good job Cote, your still garbage.


You dont care about illegal shots? Lets just eye poke, crotch stomp, and fish hook all fight then. Rules for a reason buddy. Watch a different sport.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Surely Sakara whould have been warned first though..


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

*Just

Bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed*


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Harness said:


> This crowd is stupid for still booing.


I don't necessarily disagree. Sakara has always struck me as a good guy. He made a mistake and apologized. No need to boo him further. I'd rather Sakara have been warned and Cote given time to recover. I have a feeling we'll see a rematch soon enough.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok, so Cote won by DQ. Good.

The referee should have call it, but c'mon, you are a professional fighter and you are supposed to know where you are aiming. I disagree with the "heat of the fight" notion. It doesn't mean if the referee sucks you can do anything.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

That was some [email protected] F&CKERY right there. The illegal shots that is.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Crowd's pissed, not only was it one of the most blatant DQ's but they now have to wait a half hour for the next fight.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Legit DQ. That was ridiculous... what the hell was Sakara thinking?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I've never went and read the rules but, for me these kind of situations should be deemed a NC, it makes no sense to award Cote a win.. fair enough penalise Sakara, but i don't see where Cote deserves the win. Thoughts?


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Sakara should have been more aware of what he was doing. However, the referee sucks arse. Was it Dan Miragliotta? Should have given Sakara a warning on the first shot, and that might have resulted in a different winner.

Won some credits though.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Win in my eyes, it's only the lower back of the head that's illegal ( the spine area) he did hit him there 2-3 times but in the moment and he was already done, should of been a win and for sure never a win for cote.... 

I've seen a picture somewhere that defines the illegal "zone" and it's only a small area.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

hixxy said:


> Surely Sakara whould have been warned first though..


That was like 5-6 illegal shots in as many seconds (if not less). The ref isn't superhuman. 

The damage was done - a warning wouldn't have done much.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

rygu said:


> You're a ******* imbecile. Go learn the rules of MMA.


I really don't care what you have to say about me, because your opinion sucks about 99% of the time, but Big Dan stood there and watched those shots and said nothing. One warning to tell Sakara hey what your doing is illegal, he stops doing that and finishes the fight any other way and he's the winner. Big Dan screwed this fight up, and its morons like you that lash out at me for telling it like it is that disgust me about the MMA community. I suggest you get a clue before you come around again, bud.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

So uhhh, Cote is human? 

I saw 3 illegal shots, if they weren't while he was finishing then the ref would of DQ'd him and the illegal shots did not cause him to be finished. I would of rather seen a No Contest as thats what it truly is, a fight that had no winner....

I still mark Sakara down as the first and only guy to rock and finish Cote and that is an incredible scalp for him.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I was also laughing at the beginning, when Goldie said something like "And there's the crowd chanting for Cote" when they were really doing the traditional "Olé!" chant. haha (they always do that in Montreal, especially for Habs games)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YowSB2cJH1c


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

gazh said:


> I've never went and read the rules but, for me these kind out situations should be deemed a NC, it makes no sense to award Cote a win.. fair enough penalise Sakara, but i don't see where Cote deserves the win. Thoughts?


I've never quite understood the differentiation either, but if I had to guess it's not the same as a single accidental eye poke or groin shot where the opponent can't continue.

This was repeated illegal shots.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Too many baldmen shouting.

My ears.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Cote got rocked, Sakara got rocked, hope we see a rematch in the near future so one of them could finish what they started.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

LOL @ Rogan reading someones twitter that said, "Martin Kampmann comes from behind more than Lance Bass". 

That shit was funny.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

RedRocket44 said:


> I've never quite understood the differentiation either, but if I had to guess it's not the same as a single accidental eye poke or groin shot where the opponent can't continue.
> 
> This was repeated illegal shots.


Yeah, but Cote wins?

:confused02:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> So uhhh, Cote is human?
> 
> I saw 3 illegal shots, if they weren't while he was finishing then the ref would of DQ'd him and the illegal shots did not cause him to be finished. I would of rather seen a No Contest as thats what it truly is, a fight that had no winner....
> 
> I still mark Sakara down as the first and only guy to rock and finish Cote and that is an incredible scalp for him.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rtaHyy3joU

Alan Belcher. Its a slam, but it counts, Cote was clearly rocked (if not KO'd)


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

rygu said:


> LOL @ Rogan reading someones twitter that said, "Martin Kampmann comes from behind more than Lance Bass".
> 
> That shit was funny.


I nearly died. Goldie didn't even know how to respond.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Alan Belcher. Its a slam, but it counts, Cote was clearly rocked (if not KO'd)


Yea id say so, my bad. Hard to tell fully since the choke was on quickly after. But he was dazed - not like this though.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

RedRocket44 said:


> I nearly died. Goldie didn't even know how to respond.


Im quite surprised he would say that on a live broadcast as funny as it was. That's Rogan.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Can't be certain but looked to me like a number of the shots hit Cote in the ear. Definitely some hit the back of the head though too. I'd have rather seen a NC.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I know im late on this one, but i fukin love Diabate...always have, flawed sure....but always so watchable, give him some strikers and he would build a good win streak.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> I know im late on this one, but i fukin love Diabate...always have, flawed sure....but always so watchable, give him some strikers and he would build a good win streak.


Agreed, awesome to see such a talented striker embrace the ground game


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Woodenhead said:


> I was also laughing at the beginning, when Goldie said something like "And there's the crowd chanting for Cote" when they were really doing the traditional "Olé!" chant. haha (they always do that in Montreal, especially for Habs games)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YowSB2cJH1c


Huh. So they didn't really change it to 'Coteeeeeeeeee Cote Cote Cote' ? That's a bummer. Thanks a lot, Goldberg.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

All of those were to the back of the head. Good call.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> All of those were to the back of the head. Good call.


Well, 4 of them were....which is enough. I watch the ear...if it flicks it was probably legal.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> All of those were to the back of the head. Good call.


It was like he was playing whack a mole


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Just saw what happened to Cote. Glad to see it was a win for Cote and not a no contest. It was clearly intentional and Sakara deserved to lose. 

Also, Dan should have been in there a lot sooner. Not sure what took him so long.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Just saw what happened to Cote. Glad to see it was a win for Cote and not a no contest. It was clearly intentional and Sakara deserved to lose.
> 
> Also, Dan should have been in there a lot sooner. Not sure what took him so long.


Even if it was intentional (i think it wasn't), you think Cote deserves to win?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

gazh said:


> Even if it was intentional (i think it wasn't), you think Cote deserves to win?


It's not that I think Cote deserved to win, I just think Alessio deserved to lose. He showed a complete disregard for the rules. It's not like he hit just one, or two spaced out shots. He hit like 4 in a ******* row. It was a dick move.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

AlphaDawg said:


> It's not that I think Cote deserved to win, I just think Alessio deserved to lose. He showed a complete disregard for the rules. It's not like he hit just one, or two spaced out shots. He hit like 4 in a ******* row. It was a dick move.


Beat me to this. I just logged in to type the same thing. 

I don't think Cote deserved to win this, but I certainly do think that Alessio deserved the loss and not a no contest.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sakara didnt mean it...how was it a dick move, he knows the rules and what gets you a DQ - even the most horrible UFC fighters keeps with in the rules when they want to win. He just got excited and went all out to finish, that a very thing to do in the heat of a big fight - watch pretty much any Belfort finish.....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

2 losses in a row, Sakara looked nervous as hell and once he was rocked he looked scared, the shots to the back of the head were not intentional it was a guy who was desperate not to let Cote recover. It was the right call but very disheartening to watch. Cote has been off since his knee surgury and I am not sure he is coming back, he looked good against Belcher but has looked progressively worse in his UFC fights since then Sakara should have been an easy fight for him and the fact he eneded up in trouble doesn't reflect well.


----------



## meelad92 (Aug 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> 2 losses in a row, Sakara looked nervous as hell and once he was rocked he looked scared, the shots to the back of the head were not intentional it was a guy who was desperate not to let Cote recover. It was the right call but very disheartening to watch. Cote has been off since his knee surgury and I am not sure he is coming back, he looked good against Belcher but has looked progressively worse in his UFC fights since then Sakara should have been an easy fight for him and the fact he eneded up in trouble doesn't reflect well.


Great post, completely agree.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Alessia said:


> Beat me to this. I just logged in to type the same thing.
> 
> I don't think Cote deserved to win this, but I certainly do think that Alessio deserved the loss and not a no contest.


It should be a no contest, you can't reward someone with a win because his opponent "deserved the loss", I'm convinced these decisions should be NC.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sakkara was literally rocked less than 30 seconds earlier and likely was still shaking the cob webs. The call was the right one but people can't blame sakkkara because he likely didn't do it with malice but merely because he was in survival mode trying to finish and trying to clear his head all at once. I am usually pretty harsh on this stuff but when you consider the way the fight played out you need to realize that his head would have been far from screwed on right and add that to the fact the ref failed to react as well. The call had to made to maintain the standard but I think Sakkara deserves a little grace from the fans on this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

It is pretty clear this should have been a disqualification. A no-contest would make no sense in this case. 

The fouls caused the fight to be stopped. Cote was banged up pretty bad, probably concussed. No way he could continue.

When intentional fouls (he did the same thing over and over, that is not an accident like a kick in the groin) cause a fighter to be unable to continue, it is a DQ.

A no contest is only awarded if a fighter is unable to continue due to an accident (cut from a head butt is a good example).

If a no contest is awarded in this case it actually rewards Sakra and punishes Cote. Sakara does not get the loss on his record. Cote does not get his win bonus. So a no contest makes NO SENSE!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

They were both badly rocked when the fouls occurred so I'd like to see a rematch to decide who should actually be fired.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Rematch I am okay with! No-contest, not at all!


----------

